# Proof of funds



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, 

One of the criteria of entry into Canada when landing at a Canadian boarder is showing proof of funds. Does have anyone know what means of proof is acceptable. Will UK bank statements be sufficent to demonstrate that you have sufficient sterling to match the Canadian dollar minimum required. You can't open a Canadian bank account without a SIC number and you cannot get this until you have landed and passed through immigration. Does anyone have any advice on what they produced and was sufficent to satisfy immigration board officers. I've heard travellers cheques, etc...that sounds a little dated?? Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

When my husband & I were looking at emigrating we came over in December 2006 and opened a bank account, just deposited $100 and got a bank card - showed our passports and UK driving licences! The bank was CIBC. We then went back to UK and my husband came over March 2007 to find work.
As for immigration we had bank statements and the house valuation from the estate agent.
Hope this helps a bit


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure on what visa you are travelling on but when I came to Canada in July last year (Australian's don't need visa's we automatically can stay 6 months) I was basically waved through immigration with just a few questions and no questions about funds.

I flew back to Australia for business in November and on my return to Canada I had the once over. My stuff was searched and I was asked a lot of questions about my intentions including proof of funds. I showed a bank statement and that was okay.

Apparently alarm bells went off because I left and came back so quickly. After all of this I was granted a visitors stay for another 5 months. 

I have opened a bank account here in Canada (CIBC) without showing anything other than personal id. You maybe able to open such an account off shore.

Not sure if this addresses your concerns or not. Good luck.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

phil2canada said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of the criteria of entry into Canada when landing at a Canadian boarder is showing proof of funds. Does have anyone know what means of proof is acceptable. Will UK bank statements be sufficent to demonstrate that you have sufficient sterling to match the Canadian dollar minimum required. You can't open a Canadian bank account without a SIC number and you cannot get this until you have landed and passed through immigration. Does anyone have any advice on what they produced and was sufficent to satisfy immigration board officers. I've heard travellers cheques, etc...that sounds a little dated?? Any advice would be very welcome.


do you not need to prove this when making the intial visa application...prior to entry?
Im looking into emigrating and i need to get a permanent resident visa before i can apply to the p[olice force i want.
i have checked online (loads of info which is helpful) and i need around £10000 to cover my family of three but it says i must prove this when i apply for the initial visa.
i was a bit concerned but as per another thread, uk bank statements and house valuation (i should have around £70000 equity in my home) will be enough.

If anyone has any info on this then i would be grateful

Lee


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

leeabr101 said:


> do you not need to prove this when making the intial visa application...prior to entry?
> Im looking into emigrating and i need to get a permanent resident visa before i can apply to the p[olice force i want.
> i have checked online (loads of info which is helpful) and i need around £10000 to cover my family of three but it says i must prove this when i apply for the initial visa.
> i was a bit concerned but as per another thread, uk bank statements and house valuation (i should have around £70000 equity in my home) will be enough.
> ...


Lee regarding the initial visa application: I just printed my bank statement and house valuation and that was sufficient for getting through the visa process with regard to proof of funds. My question was more to do with immigration officers on landing in Canada with the 'Immigration' visa - i.e it would seem that bank statement and house valuation would be sufficient to clearance on landing. Hope this helps. And goog luck!


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

akmacca said:


> Not sure on what visa you are travelling on but when I came to Canada in July last year (Australian's don't need visa's we automatically can stay 6 months) I was basically waved through immigration with just a few questions and no questions about funds.
> 
> I flew back to Australia for business in November and on my return to Canada I had the once over. My stuff was searched and I was asked a lot of questions about my intentions including proof of funds. I showed a bank statement and that was okay.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response: It would appear that showing my bank statement would be sufficent for proof of funds when landing with my 'Immigration visa' - Cheers!


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

MandyB said:


> When my husband & I were looking at emigrating we came over in December 2006 and opened a bank account, just deposited $100 and got a bank card - showed our passports and UK driving licences! The bank was CIBC. We then went back to UK and my husband came over March 2007 to find work.
> As for immigration we had bank statements and the house valuation from the estate agent.
> Hope this helps a bit


Hi, thanks for your reply, it gives me the reasurance I was looking for i.e. Bank Statement and House Valuation will be all that's necessary. Again many thanks.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

when filling in the application you will be asked to provide bank statements and investment statements isas etc and if if you have one proof of equity in any property, hope this helps


----------

